# 2018 Wash DC  Tweed Ride



## Sven (Nov 1, 2018)

NOV 4th. 2018 
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2018-dc-tweed-ride-tickets-51145391242


----------



## morton (Nov 1, 2018)

Wish I would have seen this sooner...too late for me to change plans.  

Question:  Is there parking near the start point at which you could safely leave your vehicle and do you know the mileage for the ride?


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2018)

morton said:


> Wish I would have seen this sooner...too late for me to change plans.
> 
> Question:  Is there parking near the start point at which you could safely leave your vehicle and do you know the mileage for the ride?




Honestly..I found out this yesterday. If you know DC ..Parking is never an easy task. I don't know why the big secret of the starting point. I'm not  going due to the fact I don't own an English bike  nor do I own vintage riding gear. Im a redneck on a Schwinn. maybe next year, the parties look fun


----------



## morton (Nov 1, 2018)

Sven said:


> Honestly..I found out this yesterday. If you know DC ..Parking is never an easy task. I don't know why the big secret of the starting point. I'm not  going due to the fact I don't own an English bike  nor do I own vintage riding gear. Im a redneck on a Schwinn. maybe next year, the parties look fun




Ditto on the parking which is why I asked.  Have no desire to ride unfamilair DC streets to get to start point.

I don't have any English bikes at present either but figured my Schwinn with Stermey Archer hub would qualify.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 2, 2018)

Funny I notice that most organizers of Tweed rides have no idea how to get the word out -hint 1 month at least LOL


----------



## morton (Nov 3, 2018)

bikejunk said:


> Funny I notice that most organizers of Tweed rides have no idea how to get the word out -hint 1 month at least LOL




Maybe the organizers were too busy trying to remove a  cottered crank, a task that makes water boarding look like a fun day at the amusement park.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 3, 2018)

Maybe the organizers were too busy trying to remove a cottered crank, a task that makes water boarding look like a fun day at the amusement park.--- LOL either they shoot right out or they hold better than any welded steel known to man


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2018)

bikejunk said:


> Maybe the organizers were too busy trying to remove a cottered crank, a task that makes water boarding look like a fun day at the amusement park.--- LOL either they shoot right out or they hold better than any welded steel known to man



 LOL...


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2018)

Okay...if you register online ...they email you the secret location on 11/02. 

The only reason I knew about this is that I was looking a Raleigh bicycle lot for sale on CL. The narrative mentioned be ready for the upcoming DC Tweed Ride 2018. I didn't even know what a tweed ride was.


----------

